
How to Fetch Market Data in Excel Like a Pro - fzumstein
https://www.zoomeranalytics.com/blog/how-to-fetch-market-data-in-excel-like-a-pro
======
osullivj
Does xlwings support RTD? One thing the BBG addin allows users to do is
subscribe to live ticking market data.

